
My First Production Project - advskdr
The last year I worked hard on launching my first production project, Advanced Scheduler. It is an Heroku add-on providing task scheduling as a service with an increasing number of higher value services on top. It aims to be more flexible, reliable and easy to use than existing solitions. The beta phase has just ended and it is now generally available on the Heroku Marketplace:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elements.heroku.com&#x2F;addons&#x2F;advanced-scheduler<p>I&#x27;d love feedback and suggestions on how to make it better. Thanks!
======
mtmail
There's [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
for "I built this" type submissions, just use "Show HN" in the submission
title. And ideally name the name or description of the product, not a generic
"my new product".

I'm still happy with the default Heroku Scheduler but cron-like power is
definitely a nice feature (to upgrade to) in the future for me. For example
one of my scripts has a check (I'd call it a hack) and exits immediately if
it's not a Sunday.

~~~
advskdr
Your suggestion is greatly appreciated! I will repost it there.

The hack your are referring to is indeed something that a lot of people use.
It already enhances the flexibility a lot.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

